# Pictures of SnowMotions first Indoor Brooklyn Session



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

These are just some quick shots from Sundays session.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome, looks like fun. Can't wait until next Sunday.


----------

